# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding rond de ovulatie

## Gast: Gast

Ik heb sinds deze maand (2 weken na mijn menstruatie, dus rond de ovulatie) last van bruine afscheiding. Gedurende 3 dagen. Ik heb er geen pijn aan en ik heb het nog nooit eerder gehad. Wat zou dit kunnen zijn? Betekent dit dat ik onvruchtbaar ben?

Hoe weet je overigens zonder naar een dokter te gaan of je vruchtbaar bent of niet, hoe kan je daar zelfstandig achter komen?

Alvast bedankt!

Mirjam

Willen jullie antwoorden aub sturen naar mijn e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## ella

Ik heb precies het zelfde. Al vanaf mijn 15e. Verschillende soorten pil gehad, maar niets helpt. Ben nu 28 en probeer al 2 jaar zwanger te raken. De doktoren weten ook niet wat is.

----------


## AnOniem meisjee

Ik ben nou 16 en ben sinds anderhalve week aan de pil en ik heb sindsdien bruine afscheiding is dit wel normaal dan, kunnen jullie me helpen
b.v.d
een meisje

----------


## Pientje

Er bestaan geen zelf-tests om je vruchtbaarheid te testen.
Dat zal een arts moeten bepalen.

----------


## Gast1

Ik heb hetzelfde ik ben 17 en ben net 2 weken aan de pil en heb ook continu last van bruine afscheiding. Ik weet ook niet wat het is en wil liever niet naar de dokter. Ik heb al eerder microginon gebruikt en heb nu rivernon (of zoiets) misschien dat het daar mee te maken heeft?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik had het eerst ook tijdens mijn menstruatie. Volgens mij kan dit geen kwaad hoor. Er zijn wel meer vrouwen die meer afscheiding hebben tijdens de ovulatie. Alleen maar een teken DAT je inderdaad ovuleert! Als je dan niet zwanger raakt, zal dat een andere oorzaak hebben!

----------


## Gastje

Ik heb 1 keer de pil doorgeslikt, en nu al meer dan een week bruine afscheiding..weet iemand mij de oorzaak te vertellen?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan gewoon zijn omdat het 'oud' bloed is.... Ik zou me er geen zorgen om maken!

----------


## meiss

Ik heb laatst seks ghad met mijn vriend, gewoon condoom gebruikt, want ik ben niet aan de pil.. en hij was niet gescheurd, we hebben gecontroleerd (er water in laten lopen om te kijken of er een scheurtje in zat).
Maar er kwam iemand boven, ds hij had snel afgedaan, en toen liep het sperma op ze bed..
Maar nou had ik die dag erna, beetje bruine afscheiding in me string!
Betekent dit dat ik misschien zwanger ben?
Of is dit gewoon van de ovulatie.. want ik zit in het midden van me cyclus..
Dus in die tijd ben je het meest vruchtbaar toch?
En als je wel zwanger bent .. heb je dan nog steeds afscheiding zoals normaal?
reageer alsjeblieft snel!!! xx

----------


## Agnes574

Bruine afscheiding komt bij héél veel vrouwen voor...dit heeft niets te maken met zwanger of juist onvruchtbaar zijn!
Ikzelf ben 33 jaar,slik al van mijn 15de de pil en heb al ontelbare keren last gehad van bruine afscheiding...daar hoef ik me écht geen zorgen over te maken zegt mijn gynaecoloog...pas als je jeuk krijgt,die aanhoudt,moet je toch even naar de dokter!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Anoniempje1111

*ik hoop dat je gelijk hebt  lees het toch wel veel, bruine afscheiding.*

----------


## Agnes574

ik ga alles over 'bruinverlies' opzoeken en mijn dokter 's bellen om zoveel mogelijk uitleg...ik zet 't er meteen op zodra ik de info heb!

maar maak je écht geen zorgen!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Mirelis

Luister.. sommige hier zeggen maak je geen zorgen dat je bruine afscheiding hebt..

NOU ik wel..

Ik heb iedere dag last van bruine afscheiding..gadverdamme..vindt het gewoon weg vies..ben al na het ziekenhuis en alles geweest..krijg steeds een andere pil..vandaag nog geweest..weer een andere pil.. dit is de laatste die ze proberen en dan gaan ze verder onderzoeken!!....
De bruine afscheiding ziet er echt vies uit...en het is ook best veel iedere keer...het heeft zelfs een geurtje...maar het niet dat ik een geslachtsziekte heb..want daar ben ik al op gecontroleerd!!..
Heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee?? Misschien al een oplossing gevonden??

Ik zelf word hier totaal niet goed van..heb het er echt mee gehad...loop nu al ruim 1,5 jaar hier mee en nu toe werkt niks... en seks wil ik het liefst niet.. schaam me dood.. momenteel heb ik geen relatie.. zou het wel willen.. maar schaam me hier gelijk voor..vindt het zelf onprettig en vies!!

Groetjes..

----------


## mel12345

Ik ben opnieuw begonnen met de pil (femodene) en heb dus zoals normaal de eerste dag van mijn menstruatie de pil beginnen pakken. Nu is het zo dat mijn regels zo wat door blijven gaan, nu al twee weken. Ook is het niet echt bloed maar eerder bruinige klontertjes. Kan iemand soms uitleggen hoe dit komt? Of ik me zorgen moet maken en of dit nu altijd zo zal zijn als ik de pil neem? Want het is wel redelijk vervelend voor mij en mijn vriend..
x

----------

